# Development Focus



## critch36 (Sep 23, 2011)

This is not a request for an ETA,we all know that rule (no.1).
But I was wondering if the focus of the development for the touchpad will be on the existing alpha or will attention now switch to ICS.


----------



## MathewSK81 (Jul 19, 2011)

critch36 said:


> This is not a request for an ETA,we all know that rule (no.1).
> But I was wondering if the focus of the development for the touchpad will be on the existing alpha or will attention now switch to ICS.


I asked Dalingrin on twitter if they'd release Alpha 3 before moving to ICS and he said yes.


----------



## fantasyay (Oct 28, 2011)

an exciting message!!
is there a time schedule to release alpha 3??


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

fantasyay said:


> an exciting message!!
> is there a time schedule to release alpha 3??


No ETAs.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Will we never learn?

Sent from my iPride 4G


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

fantasyay said:


> an exciting message!!
> is there a time schedule to release alpha 3??


two weeks!


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

so what are the goals for alpha 3?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

1thess523 said:


> so what are the goals for alpha 3?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


To be better than alpha 2


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

an hour lol



fantasyay said:


> an exciting message!!
> is there a time schedule to release alpha 3??


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> To be better than alpha 2


You, sir, are a Zen master of software releases...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Same great Alpha 2 flavor with none of the Alpha 2 calories?


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

Let's be honest I think with the speed that CM team delivered Alpha 1, Alpha 2, and quick 2.1 I would bet that there are many on here, including me, who truly thought and hoped we would be using Alpha 3 for some time now!

Hopefully they roll out Alpha 3 by next week, so our $99 HP paperweights have something to be thankful for. The true Xmas wish is of course a working ICS by Dec. 25th.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I think if you put yourselves in the develpers' shoes, you'd realize that they likely want to release Alpha 3 as quickly as possible so they can move on to the cool new toys in ICS. GB is yesterday's lettuce.









Alpha 3 will come when the Devs feel it's ready, and I'd bet my bottom dollar they want to get it out quickly as much/even more than those of you w/significant issues w/2.1 do.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

boss13 said:


> Let's be honest I think with the speed that CM team delivered Alpha 1, Alpha 2, and quick 2.1 I would bet that there are many on here, including me, who truly thought and hoped we would be using Alpha 3 for some time now!
> 
> Hopefully they roll out Alpha 3 by next week, so our $99 HP paperweights have something to be thankful for. The true Xmas wish is of course a working ICS by Dec. 25th.


99 dollar paperweights? I've been using my $150 dollar paperweight with Alpha 1 and now Alpha 2.1 for a lot more than making my touchpad a paperweight. Games, e-book reader, web surfing, work related emails/database work etc..


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

androideric said:


> 99 dollar paperweights? I've been using my $150 dollar paperweight with Alpha 1 and now Alpha 2.1 for a lot more than making my touchpad a paperweight. Games, e-book reader, web surfing, work related emails/database work etc..


Agreed. I use my CM7 Touchpad every day. I would suggest that anyone who finds it useless now will not find any uses for it with ICS.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> To be better than alpha 2


made me LOL


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Bear in mind, if you grabbed Dalingrin's SOD fix, you already have some of the A3 fixes.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Bear in mind, if you grabbed Dalingrin's SOD fix, you already have some of the A3 fixes.


You sure? I thought dalingrin posted at one point that if you weren't getting SODs related to the wifi sleep fix targeted by the new kernel, the kernel update wouldn't do anything else for us.

What else have you seen about other fixes in the kernel?


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

Paperweight... I have not been back into webos since CM came out. An occasional restart is nothing when compared to all the app choices there are! Thanks CM.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Back into what? ............oh yea. .......I forgot I had webOS on here too.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

WebOS has flac support.. but the shittiest laggy music player (compared to google music 4) lol. Can't wait for flac support hope it's in alpha 3!


----------



## fantasyay (Oct 28, 2011)

I have never switched into WebOS since CM came out too..


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

You shouldn't lie to every one and tell them 2 weeks be truthfully its going to be 14 days. 
Chees
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Please don't do the 2 weeks thing. Many, many people don't get the joke, and it encourages people to continue asking for an ETA.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Please don't do the 2 weeks thing. Many, many people don't get the joke, and it encourages people to continue asking for an ETA.


2

I don't think 2 wks is a joke but people need to know the clock reset every time someone asks for an ETA.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Kayone said:


> Please don't do the 2 weeks thing. Many, many people don't get the joke, and it encourages people to continue asking for an ETA.


No, really. My Brother's hair dresser's pool boy's mother knows the mom of Dalingrin's mail man and he said it would be two weeks.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> No, really. My Brother's hair dresser's pool boy's mother knows the mom of Dalingrin's mail man and he said it would be two weeks.


Funny, yes but it does belittle and alienate some people. I don't think we want to do that. What's funny to you isn't funny to everyone.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

If the Dev's are working that hard on Alpha 3, by the time it's released it should final. My guess is they want to fix all the bugs and problems before they start working with CM9, or maybe they are spending all their time on CM9 and forgetting CM7.


----------

